# Doggy TuTus



## stephanie18 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been having fun craftingfor my shop and thought this would be a fun thing to craft. A dog tutu. I made it to where my dog doesnt even notice it by keeping the whole tutu on its back instead of having it spreaded to under its tummy. Even i find it being under its tummy itchy. but its so cute would be great for halloween.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh i love it!!!!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Oo wheres your shop?


----------



## stephanie18 (Aug 31, 2010)

My shop is at 
I do have a website But it isnt as great as my other shop But i still use it alot.
I been meaning to change my web name to my dog boutiques name but havent gotten around to doing it. I did a custom ordered tutu today and the buyer is very excited. :hello1: Had fun making them so I will try to make more colorful ones today


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

where can i get some..i love them you did a great job


----------



## stephanie18 (Aug 31, 2010)

I can make you one anyway you like I dont charge much for xs to small you can see my etsy shop and click custom listing or just email me and Tell me what you want on your tutu and I will make it and send it to you.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh thankyou so much i will have to wait some but i will for sure keep a eye on things


----------



## stephanie18 (Aug 31, 2010)

here is another I just did. Took me the whole day to do. Takes oh so much time to make these but I think its worth it. I call this one cotton candy. looks like something eatable and even made a bow to match


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just "liked" u on fb  u have awesome talent


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sweet! I like your designs.
Dogs look fab in Tutus!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute, great job!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

stephanie18 said:


> My shop is at I do have a website But it isnt as great as my other shop But i still use it alot.
> I been meaning to change my web name to my dog boutiques name but havent gotten around to doing it. I did a custom ordered tutu today and the buyer is very excited. :hello1: Had fun making them so I will try to make more colorful ones today


I have an etsy store too (not selling dog things but whimsical jewellery, alice in wonderland etc) so i favourited you


----------



## stephanie18 (Aug 31, 2010)

=) Thanks I love your shop. I will fav you also


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Very cute! I love the black one. I have an etsy shop too, I favorited you


----------



## stephanie18 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you Love your shop too!! I faved you also. I think the next tutu will be orange black and green for halloween colors and Iam mixing it all together on one tutu


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice. i think daisy doo also makes tutu's she made 2 for my girls x


----------

